# سؤال عن كيفية تحويل ذبذبات الراديو ءالى ذبذبات كهربائية بشكل مباشر



## عضو1 (14 فبراير 2008)

الأخوه الأعضاء السلام عليكم ورحمته وبركاته كيف يمكننا تحويل ذبذبات الراديو ءالى ذبذبات كهربائية بشكل مباشر يمكن الأستفاده منها وءاذا كانت هناك أجهزه أو تجارب أرجو ذكرها وجزاكم الله خير ..

والله الموفق :55:


----------



## alsaneyousef (14 فبراير 2008)

يعني تحويل صوت الخارج من راديوالى ذبذبات كهربائية


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (14 فبراير 2008)

الهوائيات تقوم بذلك و تغذيها لأجهزة الاستقبال
أيضا فى افران الميكرو ويف تتحول موجات الراديو داخل الطعام لتيارات كهربية لتسخين الطعام


----------



## عضو1 (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على موضوع كيفية تحويل ذبذبات الراديو ءالى كهرباء*

شكرا للأخوه العضاء على سرعة تجاوبهم على هذا الموضوع ولكن نتمى التوسع في النقاش في هذا الموضوع وذكر بعد المشاريع المنفذه في هذا المجال وما ءاذا كانت هناك أجهزه يمكن أن تحول ذبذبات الراديو ءالى ذبذبات كهربائية بشكل مباشر أرجو ذكرها ووضعها من خلال المنتدى للأستفاده ..

والله الموفق ..


----------



## alsaneyousef (14 فبراير 2008)

تستاطيع من خلال راديو تحكم في جميع 
أجهزة المنزل


----------



## عضو1 (18 فبراير 2008)

*الرد على الموضوع*

نشكر الجميع على ردودهم وتجاوبهم مع هذا الموضوع وءاذا كانت هناك داره يفضل أن تكون صغيرة الحجم يمكن الأستفاده منها أرجو عرضها من خلال المنتدى وجزاكم الله خير ..


----------



## عبد الصمد محمد (20 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم تستطيع اخي العزيز استخدام الموجات الراديويه للحصول على كهرباء عن طريق نصب هوائيات عديده وتعمل مؤامه بين هذه الهوائيات للحصول على كهرباء هذه الفكره استخدمها عالم فرنسي واستطاع الحصول على طاقه مجانيه من الموجات الكهرومغناطيسيه ولكن العمليه شويه مكلفه تحياتي وامناتي بالموفقيه


----------



## عضو1 (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على موضوع كيفية تحويل ذبذبات الراديو ءالى كهرباء*

أتوجه ءالك أخي الكريم عبد الصمد على ردك بخصوص هذا الموضوع ونتمى أن يكون هناك المزيد من التوضيح لهذا الموضوع وءاذا كانت هناك تفصيل واضح لتصميم أو داره معينه يمكن الأستفاده منها وجزاك الله خير ..:31:


----------



## عبد الصمد محمد (21 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز انت تعلم ان هناك مقدار ضئيل من الفولتيه عند طرفي اي هوائي في حالت الاستلام فيما لو تم جمع خرج مجموعه من الهوائيات وانا اتكلم عن مجموعه كبيره من الهوائيات ويتم عمل موافقه بين هذه الهوائيات لانك لن تحصل على شيء اذا لم تتم عملية الموافقه بين الهوائيات وأقصد بالموافقه هو عملية ربط الهوائيات توازي وتوالي للحصول على فولتيه وتيار وحساب اطوال الكيبل المحوري المستخدم في الربط بين الهوائيات وانا اعد دراسه عن هذا الموضوع عن قريب سوف اشترك بها اسف على الاطاله ولكن هذا المبدئ العام للحصول على كهرباء من الاشارات الكهرومغناطيسيه الموجوده في الجو تحياتي وبالموفقيه


----------



## RUOOF (23 مايو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا عبد الصمد محمد على هذه المعلومات القيمة


ونتمنى لك التوفيق في حياتك العلمية والعملية:20::34: ...


----------

